# bee stings



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

benedryl or something similar if you have it, and cortisone directly on the sing.


----------



## tedw200 (Mar 4, 2009)

Get Benadryl tablets at the local drug store.
50/50 mix of cold water and vinegar, soak foot, may add some ice to mixture but too much just to keep cool.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Got to love that first sting of the year.:applause:


----------



## Jpoindexter (Oct 22, 2010)

Motrin.


----------



## Beaver Dam (May 27, 2008)

Suck it up. Just joking. You will get use to it. Hate to say it but the 1st one this year didn't hurt or itch.


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

get a photo of it and join the fun 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246886


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Don't know if it's up right now in Florida, and, like most remedies it works better if you use it sooner rather than later, but Plantain is hard to beat:
http://bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm#plantain


----------



## criscojohn (Sep 11, 2010)

The last time I got stung by stepping on a bald-faced hornet (on the ground-- yeah, go figure!), I put ice on it. Took the pain and swelling down fairly quickly.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

All the answers are great I would use Benadryl cheap and easy to get. But for me I need a good sting right now My arthitis has me so stove up is not funny. two or thring stings and I am in good shape.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Once you get around to doing any of those things you won't be doing anything worth while. I believe in preventative measures, like shoes. And, if you are going to get stung, which you will if you do much w/ bees, get stung somewhere else and more often.


----------



## msapostol (Sep 6, 2008)

Michael Bush said:


> Don't know if it's up right now in Florida, and, like most remedies it works better if you use it sooner rather than later, but Plantain is hard to beat:
> http://bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm#plantain


Never heard this one before, I'll have to try it as there is a nice patch of plaintain close to the hives. Thanks!


----------



## Buffalolick (Jan 26, 2010)

I try to get stung atleast once every two weeks..even if it means catching one and forcing her to sting me...dont swell or itch much any more...and I don't get sick. Big believer in BVT

As long as your reactions aren't systemic..I say get stung more often to reduce the swelling and itching


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I don't try it just happens.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

If you are not too uncomfortable, try not to take the Benedryll because it interferes with your build up to the bee venom which will help with swelling and itching. Benedryll also interferes with the health benefit of bee venom. Venom kills pathogens in your body at an accelerated rate. Bee venom is antibacterial, antiviral and antifungal.


----------



## BeeStingCure (Aug 1, 2010)

Find out about the most amazing herbal sting cure, Baker's Venom Cleanser used and recommended by doctors for all types of stings and itching at http://www.BeeStingCure.com
This ancient American herbal cure has been formulated so as not to need refrigeration and has no expiration date so it is ideal for first aid kits and medical bags


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Does chewing tobacco come in to play? I hear that when one gets stung, one should rip off a chew and then place it on the sting like a poltice. Really.

My Mom used to use Backing Soda, as a paste placed on the stung area.

All of these things will releave, to a greater or lesser degree, the topical pain, but won't, w/ the exception of the drugs, effect the venom in the blood stream, which is what causes the swelling.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

From "Super Formulas.." papain, a protelytic enzyme extracted from skin of papayas. Sold by beer-making suppliers and herb suppliers. Have not tried it though.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

An ice cube.


----------



## Buffalolick (Jan 26, 2010)

My entomology professor at UGA told us to use plain old table salt mixed with a little spit to form a paste. Have to do it right when stung..the osmosis is supposed to draw the venom. 

Take this advice with a grain of.....


----------



## vegasvalet (Jan 10, 2011)

There is a thing called the Therapik that my Wife saw on a medical show (The Doctors). If you go to therapik's website they have a video of some guy getting stung by a bee and then using the therapik. From what I can see this device (if it works) looks very, very cool. The cheapest place I could find them is at walmart.com where they sell for $20 (2 pack). So has anyone used one? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would put tobacco in the top five.

1) plantain poultice
2) crushed wet asprin poultice
3) tobacco poultice
4) baking soda poultice
5) MSG (mono sodium glutamate) poultice
6) Epsom salt poultice
7) NaCl (Salt) poultice


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What do they do?


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Toothpaste

http://www.slate.com/id/2088863/


----------



## BeeStingCure (Aug 1, 2010)

Keep in mind if stuff like toothpaste, spit urin, beer, tobacco, mud and the such works , people would not be dying from stings, the first responders would just lather them down with these common materials and viola sting healed!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BeeStingCure said:


> mud and the such works ,


Works? Works to do what? Remove the venom from your system? Relieve the pain? 

If one goes to the hospital in aniphylactic shock one is given benedryl or some antihystamine because it acts as a receptor to the forgien substance which the white blood cells can't hook up w/ and get rid of. That's my understanding of the situation.

Anything else one does only relieves the topical pain. Anything put on the skin, after a sting has occured, will only deal w/ the pain. The venom is already below the surface of the skin and can't be drawn back. That's why the Boy Scouts no longer use the cut and suck method of snake bite treatment.

Scrape off the stinger and get back to work. Get stung more often. If anyone should be desensitised to bee venom it should be a beekeeper.


----------



## BeeStingCure (Aug 1, 2010)

http://www.beestingcure.com
http://www.youtube.com/beestingcure


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

L.L. Langstroths favorite remedy was water. Lots of water. He also mentions plantain but seems to think running water over it works.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

BeeStingCure, people who DIE from bees stings tend to fall into 2 categories. 

1). They are ALLERGIC to bee stings and die from the anaphylactic shock the allergic reaction causes -- they stop breathing before epinephrine can become effective or be administered. 
2). They are stung by so many bees (usually an AHB situation) that their immune system response is overwhelmed and the body shuts down. This is most likely to occur when the patient is elderly, very young, or already has a compromised immune system and/or other health issues. They may survive the initial incident and die a few days later. Sometimes cardiac arrest is triggered and THAT causes death.

First responders lathering anybody up with anything in those circumstances would be ineffective. For a localized reaction to a sting, i. e., a red welt, swelling, warmth and itching, topical methods can help.

I try to not take Benadryl internally unless I get multiple stings -- like when they get caught in my hair because I forgot my cap.  I like it externally if I happen to get a particularly itchy sting. 

Some stings seem to be worse than others, and I suspect it may have to do with what the girls were snacking on just before I was stung. I may have different allergic sensitivities to different pollens and nectars, who knows?

Soaking a hand in an Epsom salt bath or an Epsom salt poultice helps with swelling and itching.

My beloved 97 year old mentor, Mr. Mertz, recommends a shot of schnapps or hard cider, applied internally, repeated as often as necessary, to deal with the discomfort.  

Summer


----------



## yuccan (Nov 17, 2010)

Got stung 2 weeks ago writing some notes on the top bars, and didnt see one girl. My beekeeping buddy was over and said go run hot water on it, hot as you can stand. We were almost done anyway, and so within 2 or 3 minutes I was doing as he suggested. Hmmm, my feet started to itch, then my head. Got some bumps on my back just as I stopped the hot water, at about 5 minutes of hot water. SO, the moral of the story is dont use hot water (it was supposed to destroy the protein in the venom) and use ICE to minimise spread and swelling. Never had a general reaction before and got stung 3 or 4 times last season. Itching went away after an hour but the finger stayed swollen way longer than normal


----------



## BeeStingCure (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear the bad info given heat would naturally open up the cells and allow the venom to move more rapily. Actually it is a myth that most people die from multiple stings and in most cases the victim has been stung before with no bad side effects. So one never knows what the next sting could cause. Baker's Venom Cleaanser I have just found out is 100% made in the USA! See more facts about stings at:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bee-Sting-Stories/119954358033892


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

To me bee stings are just like chiggers, poison ivy, or a hangover. You can try all the folk remedies that you want and spend money on internet snake oil, but the only thing that is going to really help is TIME.


----------



## BeeStingCure (Aug 1, 2010)

Is this a place for free speech and open true information sharing?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

yuccan said:


> SO, the moral of the story is dont use hot water (it was supposed to destroy the protein in the venom) and use ICE to minimise spread and swelling. Never had a general reaction before and got stung 3 or 4 times last season. Itching went away after an hour but the finger stayed swollen way longer than normal


Or, maybe the moral of the story is, Get stung more often. I don't know if one can really draw a cause and effect from the use of hot water and what you experienced.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

cg3 said:


> Is this an appropriate place for spam?


I don't know if this qualifies as spam or not, but Collins Bee Feeders does it w/out any trouble. Self promotion is apparently okay. If you don't like what is being said, say so and give it a rest. My opinion.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

BeeStingCure said:


> Is this a place for free speech and open true information sharing?


"Free speech", no. We have guidelines that spell out what is acceptable speech.

http://beesource.com/forums/misc.php?do=showrules

"Information sharing", yes, but we frown on using this forum to push members to a personal website within these discussions, especially when there is an item(s) for sale. There is a For Sale forum for that.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I was thinking more along the lines of should this be a Product Review Or For Sale thread


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just want to make sure that I am not misquoted or misunderstood accidentally. I can tangle my own tongue without help, thank you very much. Just ask my husband. 

What I said: people who DIE from bees stings tend to fall into 2 categories. 2). They are stung by so many bees (usually an AHB situation) that their immune system response is overwhelmed and the body shuts down.

From another member: Actually it is a myth that most people die from multiple stings and in most cases the victim has been stung before with no bad side effects.

I did not say *most people die from multiple stings.* I said that those who do, are *often in an AHB situation*, as those bees tend to be much more defensive. I personally, am not aware of a serious, and/or fatal stinging incident that did NOT involve AHB. I AM aware of a fatal stinging incident involving FIRE ANTS in GA a few years ago. The larger doses of venom *might overwhelm an immune system and cause complications*, especially in those who have weakend systems to begin with.

I did not mention anything regarding previous sting history.

I was trying to note the differences between LOCAL and GENERAL reactions, and which are truly allergic vs. the body's natural response -- doctors make those distinctions too.

Living in an area with AHB, I routinely meet people who believe ALL bees should be killed because they MIGHT be AHB crosses. So I try to help educate folks on what is worth worrying about, and what is not. We lost a gentleman last summer in Tivoli, TX from an AHB incident and a tractor mower. About 50 miles from me. He was in his 80's, diabetic, and had heart trouble. He passed away as a direct result, his kidneys and heart failed. His 40-something son survived, but was hospitalized for several days. I got 20 calls in the following weeks about "spraying all the killer bees" -- which I don't do. But there are a lot of misinformation and generalizations out there, and it does nothing to help us as beekeepers.

As for "cures", I like a good, slow mesquite or hickory smoke cure for most things. :lpf:

Summer


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I think you folks need to harden up! 

getting a few stings is all part of the fun, it's going to happen sooner or later.

Nothing worse than thinking you have to charge off and put something on it. Just ignore it, forget about it, the pain will go away.

Except for anaphylactic shock of course, where the fastest possible treatment is priority. But this is very rare.


----------



## BeeStingCure (Aug 1, 2010)

amen brother


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Here are 100 Bee Sting Remedies
http://mysite.verizon.net/vzeod3nx/id10.html

Best Wishes
Joe Waggle
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/HistoricalHoneybeeArticles/
"You can keep a bee away from you
by the use of tobacco-smoke, but a bee
is always in such a confounded hurry
that he gets in his work before you can
light your cigar." -1879 Albert Lea, Minnesota


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok I'm a new beek and doing a cut-out I was stung 3x. Nothing unusual. I was thankfull that it was only 3. (that I felt anyway) I was just stung working / inspecting the hive last week on my ankle. It wasn't anything major. I knew what was happening and sure I felt a little pinch, but it wasn't bad at all. I was looking at a frame just then so I didn't get to take it out immediately. So 3-5 minutes later I went away and got it out. All was well I thought and I went back to work. Well that night my ankle hurt so much I couldn't sleep. (way more than a "little pinch") Now the pain is about gone (2 days later) but my lower leg and foot are still swelled up. So my question is was this just a unique / fluke thing? Could I have a problem or an allergy to stings that's getting progressively worse? Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## BeeStingCure (Aug 1, 2010)

Why take a chance we say.
What's, in your, First Aid Kit?!
We have been in production and selling around the world with not one unhappy customer for over 25 years. Matter of fact an awful lot of our customers once they have to use our product Baker's Venom Cleanser are so happy with the results they come back for more!
http://www.BeeStingCure.com


----------



## tedw200 (Mar 4, 2009)

Next time you get stung , buy yourself a quart of buttermilk, soak a towel in it and wrap around the sting area, the idea is to build up your a resistance to the sting of the bees, the 3 stings you had and not much reaction is normal. Benadryl does help to ease the pain. Buttermilk helps the swelling go down. You could also use lemon juice . Juice from pickled sourcrout works best for swelling. 
Medicine only helps for the time being but not for the long term. This may not work for all people but in your case it will build your resistance to bee stings, and in future you will only feel a sting and feel bad for the bee.


----------



## Jpoindexter (Oct 22, 2010)

I got into some bees in Pearland, Tx once and was stung dozens of times through my suit, even after smoking the hive. When I get stung through the suit, the stinger doesn't go very deep and just a shift in the suit pulls the stinger out. So, I don't typically get the full effect of a bad sting. On August 5th of 2010 (same day my daughter was born) I was stung on the pinky while holding a frame of bees w/out gloves. I couldn't drop the frame to pull out the stinger - so I got the full treatment. My hand swelled up and it ached for a couple of days.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I know everyone's reaction is going to be different, but getting stung several times a day, almost every day, has worked well for me. Depending on the location, the initial effect can be very painful (in the nostrils, on an ear lobe, or around the eyes) or just annoying (on my torso, arms, or legs). Regardless, upon penetration of the sting I experience an intense burning sensation that lasts five to ten seconds, then quickly subsides -- in a minute or two there is no evidence I was stung, until the next one gets me (except occasionally one forms a tiny hematoma, that looks like a freckle).

The stings enhance my beekeeping experiences. It's like dodging bullets to accomplish my daily tasks with the bees, quite exhilarating.


----------



## HEATHERnRye (Mar 29, 2010)

My mother makes ( and will sometimes sell) a paste that I use. When i get hit, I put that paste on the bite, and with in 30 seconds the sting is gone, and swelling is minimized. Next day the sting site looks like an ant bite (with a head) you can pop and drain. Stuff works really good... literally takes the sting out in seconds and it works well on mosquito bites too.


----------



## butch043052 (Nov 24, 2010)

Don't laugh at what I use but I make a paste of honey and cinnamon and spread it on a bandade and put it on the sting for a day. Seemed like it took the pain away but it still did itch for a while. Imagine that using honey what will people think of next?

Butch


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

In the spring of 2010 my sister emailed me a note about putting a penny on a sting for relief. I was in pretty good pain after being stung on upper part of my cheek, applied new penny for a couple of minutes, pain GONE. 
Last year was stung probly thirty times from ticked bees (queenless) toughed it out no swelling nuttin. 
At honey harvest last year, I thought I was far enough away from yard to pull my veil off, (had bee right in my face) got stung probly 10-15 times right on the head. a little dizzy for a few minutes....BAK 2 WORK....
Didn't have much joint pain as I usually do from carpentry. Got first sting on my hand 2 wks ago, swelled up pretty good. I guess I'll ride'em out...


----------



## jtow (Mar 30, 2011)

Bees are still on order so no experience with bee stings, but last time I was stung by a wasp, put a drop of liquid bleach on the sting, pain was gone immediately, swelling gone a short time later. Have heard also, that Tea Tree oil is a good sting remedy.


----------

